# Naoya Inoue -world title from three different sanctioning bodies



## Xue Sheng (Jun 27, 2022)

AKA; The Monster

First Japanese boxer to hold titles in 3 organizations

Titles held

World Boxing Association Super World Bantam Title
World Boxing Council World Bantam Title
International Boxing Federation World Bantam Title






Boxing champ Inoue Naoya aims to complete career undefeated​


----------



## R5ky (Jun 27, 2022)

He's a really intelligent fighter, and I wonder whether he ever received TMA instruction prior to boxing.


----------

